# any advice how to load 2 stage in truck



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

I will be receiving new ariens deluxe 28 soon and need to be able to load it in the back of my truck each time I use it for multiple driveways.i have 2 different sets of ramps but my longest set will prolly be to wide an they have the adjustment to make them even wider .even on the narrowest setting it will be to wide an I have a shorter set that isnt adjustable but there kinda short so lil more steep .would you use reverse to load and unload into the bed.i cant aford to drop this new snowblower off an onto the pavement. I dont have a trailer anymore ever since my old snowmobile trailer i had completly rusted an busted


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

How about a 3/4 inch sheet of plywood to span your longer ramps; might need more than one piece depending on how long your ramps are. MH


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

More info here.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/770-making-ramps-safer.html

As for which way to go I think backwards up the ramp and forwards down the ramp. That would keep the blower level when the engine is running which would be good for the engine. On the other hand that way puts the handles against your back window which might not be good.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not the safest but I use a couple 6 foot 2x6s with a strip screwed across the ends to "hook" on the tailgate. Harbor freight occasionally has foldable ramps on sale. They have those trailer hitch "scooter carriers" with a ramp that might work, and I've also thought a tiny trailer might work out OK if you don't have to go out in the middle of the storm.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Something like this would be awesome, especially if you can find it on local CL

Folding Scooter & Electric Wheelchair Rack - SC400


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

nt40lanman said:


> I'm not the safest but I use a couple 6 foot 2x6s with a strip screwed across the ends to "hook" on the tailgate. Harbor freight occasionally has foldable ramps on sale. They have those trailer hitch "scooter carriers" with a ramp that might work, and I've also thought a tiny trailer might work out OK if you don't have to go out in the middle of the storm.


Hmm, and read your post on scooter platform and though that was a good idea a while back and forgot about it. Here I am thinking putting "trailer hitch platform " into google would be a safe thing.

Nope...



















Oh, wait. Found a video!


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

I actu'ally have the scooter carrier and ramp that is sold at the Freight. Only downside is that you can't fit the wider snowblowers on it as sold. The largest one it will take is 27 inch bucket. For the smaller ones, it's sweet. MH


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i have a hitch rack carrier and i've had the st 270 on it and i've carried the 521R on it but its only 24" wide and i need a ramp or a helper


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Maybe purchase another small 2 wheeled fenced trailer with a ramp. I can't see you pushing your snow blower on and off your truck every time you do a driveway, that sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey shryp I don't think that's legal she isn't strapped down while moving besides you think that's rated for snow blower weight. But then again if my snow blower looked as good as that I might spend more time with it even in this cold...nah it's still to $#@^& cold


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

This thread could go so bad, so quick.....

That said, I have used a trifold aluminum to put my 200lb MTD/Huskee in the bed of my truck. The ramp was just shy of being at a 45 degree angle, I have a 4wd 3/4, P/U.

The only way I could do it, was to back it up onto the ramps 1/3 of the way, lock the runners into the ramp, and then attempt to reach own and grab the handles from the bed.....

I now have one of those hitch platforms, like Detdr is talking about. It is a much more sane approach.


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

One of the advantages of my ol' Gilson is that I used to able to lift it and put in it the trunk of '81 Accord sedan as well as my minivan. I haven't tried lifting it lately though.

Suggestion would be to get a small winch and use it to move your machine up and down your ramp. A small portable winch would suffice.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd search CL for a cheap used trailer. It's just so much easier on the machine and your back.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a set of 2 x 8s about 7' long. Got a set of the metal ends that bolt to the wood and hood onto the tail gate. I just run the blower up the ramps while I straddle the boards. As for the slight angle of the blower going up it's no big deal. No safety deal with having to walk backward up the ramp. My feet never leave to ground. You might tack a strip of old carpet to the boards if there's a possibility of tire slipping as the board get wet


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Ramps*

I'm the one that started the thread Shyrp mentioned on ramps. That's the setup I use and if at all possible I back the blowers up the ramp. When I have a non-runner, I have a small hand winch I use. I have a chain I run from side-to-side in the front of the box, hook the winch onto it then either rope or chain around the blower and hook the winch onto that and pull it up the ramp is there's anything more than a light-weight unit. It may not be the fastest way to do it but it's the safest I can with what I have to work with.
I've used that to load a couple of 10HP 32" 3 stage units into the truck before and it's sure easier and safer than any other means I'd come up with previously.


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

I dont have a hitch so the price of a hitch plus a hitch rack would be out my price range at the moment .I think il make a wooden platform an a wooden ramp that slides under it.that way I can use it to load a sled also and looks fairly safe.i found a few good examples on youtube an snowmobile forums.alot cheaper to build since discount ramps are charging any were from 100 to 200 for shipping since none of my local places have longer ramp than what I have.wish I could get my hands on one those long aluminum ramps that slide out on the back of some moving vehicles.that would be slick


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> I'm the one that started the thread Shyrp mentioned on ramps. That's the setup I use and if at all possible I back the blowers up the ramp. When I have a non-runner, I have a small hand winch I use. I have a chain I run from side-to-side in the front of the box, hook the winch onto it then either rope or chain around the blower and hook the winch onto that and pull it up the ramp is there's anything more than a light-weight unit. It may not be the fastest way to do it but it's the safest I can with what I have to work with.
> I've used that to load a couple of 10HP 32" 3 stage units into the truck before and it's sure easier and safer than any other means I'd come up with previously.


A nice small ATV 1500-2000 LB. winch will work fine in your truck. Buy some folding metal ramps from Harbor Freight, make sure there are some hooks on the ramps to hold on to the truck. I don't want a snow blower falling off when the ramps slid off. This setup will cost about $250.
You have to mount the winch to the box front and wire up the winch to the truck battery, this is not hard to do.
But, if you want to go the trailer route, expect to pay for the trailer insurance, trailer, winch, and the trailer/truck hook up.


----------



## RayZor Fist (Dec 21, 2013)

cdestuck said:


> I have a set of 2 x 8s about 7' long. Got a set of the metal ends that bolt to the wood and hood onto the tail gate. I just run the blower up the ramps while I straddle the boards. As for the slight angle of the blower going up it's no big deal. No safety deal with having to walk backward up the ramp. My feet never leave to ground.


This is pretty much my setup exactly and how I do it.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

RayZor Fist said:


> This is pretty much my setup exactly and how I do it.


Looks great the only thing I would add to your very nice design is a non slip surface like that rough stick on material used for ladder threads.


----------

